# Personal Spotify milestone



## Celestial Aeon (Jan 13, 2019)

Just wanted to share one of my biggest personal milestones of my music career - my fantasy music / instrumental music project Celestial Aeon Project managed to surpass 100,000 monthly listeners on Spotify few days ago! Feels amazing as I never thought I would get this far!



Will be great to see how this year will go! To all artists thinking if Spotify is worth it, everything is possible!


----------



## CGR (Jan 13, 2019)

Congratulations! That's an impressive achievement.

I'm still 'on the fence' about Spotify and streaming services, in particular the fair & equitable distribution of advertising dollars to artists, but that's a whole separate discussion!


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you! And I understand your predicament. I have quite pragmatic attitude in a sense - the world is not perfect but there is always the option of trying to "make the best of it", which can also be applied to streaming services. They are there and while they have their problems, they also have their opportunities which may or may not yield good results. Sometimes it can be worth it just biting the bullet and rolling with it.


----------

